# Underneath



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey whats the best tip to prevent the underneath from rusting over winter with all the salt and snow. Just pressure with water? Snow foam?


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

My car is just over 4.5 yrs old now and I've had it from new and it's a daily driver including winter ( snow is a problem due to rear wheel drive and wide low profile tyre's )

I have used this :

Hozelock Aquastorm 17 Oscillating Sprinkler 2974: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

once a week or so to remove salt with no problem's .

I leave it on for half an hour or so moving it so all ( not engine ) area's are covered .


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

But what about soap do you need a citrus wash or anything to help get rid of salts?


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

You could get one of these.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Before winter I give it a good clean and some spray on protection. 

I will do the same again in March. 

My cars not got the clearance for the above tool :lol:


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

That could be better ! If you had a Karcher pressure washer .


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

I just bought an underbody lance. ...I think /hope its adjustable as I dont wanna bkast all the wax oyl off.....specially on my evo

my mentor Obi wan kenobee recommended using VP Cirrus PW underneath


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

+1 on the underbody lance


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh ps that karcher thing look great but the naughty german shouldnt ne washing his car at home lol


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

maggi133 said:


> Before winter I give it a good clean and some spray on protection.
> 
> I will do the same again in March.
> 
> My cars not got the clearance for the above tool :lol:


Exactly the same here. Just gave mine a good clean. Done last in April -I try to do every 6 months. I go underneath, first give it a good rinse, then spray 10:1 G101 with almost boiling water and use a Vikan brush, to scrub the underneath. Then hose down. Works a treat.


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Ive got an autobrite underbody lance should i just use that with water? Or foam lance shampoo underneath. Would like the karcher under chassis cleaner


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

For anyone considering the Karcher under chassis cleaner. I bought one last year and really liked it. Then in spring when I changed wheels I noticed that only the down facing surfaces were clean. The up facing surfaces had not been touched. This made me believe a lance is better since you can angle it and reach all areas. Also a lot less messing about setting it up and packing it away, not to say cheaper. I think they really are a case of looks over ability. Save your cash. :thumb:


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

*Preparation for Winter*

It is compatible with the complete range of Karcher Pressure Washer: with this highly effective underbody cleaner, Kärcher now offers a complete range of efficient car care products for all professional car cleaning needs. Whether lowered, SUV or camper van, the variable high-pressure system makes this Kärcher underbody cleaner suitable for ground clearances between 11 and 39 cm - making it ideal for virtually all types of vehicles.

The underbody cleaner simply connects to the high-pressure gun of your Karcher Pressure Cleaner to effortlessly remove dirt, sludge, slush, sand and stubborn salt deposits.

After cleaning, the underbody, wax can be applied with the supplied special cleaning nozzle - the ideal underbody care before and after winter. The finely sprayed wax reaches into the smallest gaps. A water-repellent protective film effectively protects against renewed soiling and corrosion and retains the value of the vehicle.Highly effective Chassis Cleaner for effortless removal of dirt, sludge, mud, sand and salt deposits.

We are selling them all in at £59.95 - free postage.

http://www.apd2u.co.uk/products/chassis-cleaner :lol:


----------



## Mark.T (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a Karcher underbody cleaner, but I found last weekend when I first tried it that I need slabs under the car wheels to use it ...










Hey ho ...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

/\ can you not park it up on a kerb one side and get enough room that way, might be a bit easier for you. Car looks great too


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

I use my single wheel lift and use the conventional pressure washer with some degreaser, not done to bad on my 22 year old car?

Before



After



In use.



May be a bit ott but it sure cleans it up great and definitely removes all the road grime.

Carl


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Now THAT makes it a much easier job.


----------

